# Windows 7 Media Center eHome Remote Manual?



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

A while back I got a Gateway Desktop with Windows 7 Home Premium. Included was an eHome remote with a USB interface and iR blaster. For some reason, I never hooked it up until this morning. There was no manual or booklet of any kind with it and I can't find anything on-line to match the device I have. Maybe I'm not using the right search terms or whatever.

Anybody have a link that tells me what buttons are supposed to do what? Some are self-explanatory, but some don't seem to do anything at all. Others do unexpected things (power button puts PC into Stand By mode).


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> Others do unexpected things (power button puts PC into Stand By mode).


Maybe it thinks your PC is a DirecTV receiver... 

- Merg


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

http://gateway-us.custhelp.com/app/.../kw/ehome remote/session/L3NpZC8qRTQ1eXFpaw==


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, that's a start, but mine varies quite a bit from that one. Many of the buttons are different.

_The remote received with the computer may vary from the example shown here._


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

While there have been many different styles of WMC remotes, they all do pretty much the same thing, and have the same buttons.

The power button on the remote works however you have your PC set under "Power Settings". It's just like pressing the power button on the PC itself.

Can you do a Google Images search and find your remote, or post which buttons confuse you?


----------

